# sygate on win7



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

is there a way to make this firewall compatible with win 7 x64 ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

compatability has to be put in by the programs programmers.

Apparently win7 is not supported. Might send them a email asking when will they support win7


----------



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

thats not possible, they stopped working on the program since 2005


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As it's no longer supported by the company and not compatible with your OS, have you considered using another firewall? Are there any features in Sygate that other firewalls don't offer?


----------

